# Masterforce 12" Drill Press Review



## NiteWalker

Nice detailed review, thanks.
Now go build a table for that puppy.


----------



## abie

Footnote:

*Makita *is the manufacture of the power tools sold at Menards using the Masterforce brand. It is Makita,s way of getting more company sales to help the companies bottom line in revenue (sales). This from a regional sales manager from Makita. R.F. Midwest region


----------



## ssnvet

very nice!

How much did that set you back?

Can you take a picture with the top open? I'd love to see how the variable speed works.


----------



## WhoMe

Looks like a nice drill press. All the features I would be looking for.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been keeping an eye on the Master Force drill press. Been wanting a drill press for a while. Menards also sells Rikon drill presses (and other various power tools), but it's not very well known. They're all special order.

Thanks for taking the time to post the review


----------



## Dusty56

"you do not have to change belts to change the speed. The light is a nice feature and the laser helps get you close."
"Nice detailed review, thanks". *LOL* *Nitewalker : )*
I guess the photos tell us everything but the price, chuck size , motor h.p., etc..
Going to go find the spec's online , I hope : )

The photos make it look like a nice press. How long have you been using it ?


----------



## 03roadking

@Maniac $229 I will see what I can do on the pic with the top open.
@Mosquito I did not know Menards carries Rikon. Thanks for the Info
@dusty http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/power-tools/drill-presses/12-masterforce-drill-press/p-1498047-c-10086.htm  2 months


----------



## TheDane

I have had this same drill press for nearly two years now … http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2509 ... still going strong! I am a happy camper with this purchase.


----------



## RonInOhio

The horsepower is roughly .70 . Or just under 3/4 horsepower.

Since Current (4.8 amps) times Volts (110 ) = 538 Watts.

There are ~ 746 Watts in 1 horsepower.

538/746 = .70

This is all assuming the 4.8 amps is the working amperage and not something else. Like the startup
current draw.

Visually, the motor looks robust enough , certainly more than a 1/2 horsepower.


----------



## lab7654

I watched this for a while and bought it during another 11% rebate sale. I was trying to wait for a sale, but the price actually bumped up from $200 to $220, and now it looks like it's up to $230. Now that I have it, they seem to go on sale occasionally for $180-200. It's a nice drill press for the money, and I have no complaints. Mine sits on a dedicated stand that sits just a few inches lower than my bench, since this is almost a cross between a bench and floor model. The variable speed couldn't be any easier and the digital readout makes it even better. Definitely build a table and eighty-six that fence it comes with. The table is too much of a metalworking table and collects sawdust in the grooves.


----------



## bdjohns1

@Mainiac Matt - the variable speed function is based on a Reeves pulley (variable diameter) system. Similar to how some lathes adjust.

I think I mentioned this when TheDane posted his review a while back, but this drill press is basically identical to one of Jet's smaller drill presses (the JDP-12, if I remember right). Just a different paint job.

One interesting note - I looked at the specs for the bearings used on this drill, and they actually look pretty good and are actually rated for radial loads like a milling machine, so you might be able to slap an XY table on it for lightweight metal/wood milling tasks.


----------



## NormG

Sounds like a wise purchase that will pay off off for a considerable time


----------



## Edwardnorton

*I would buy this also if I needed one! This is what brand name tools do when they can't see their overly priced brand name tools. Just the reason I buy Black and Decker cordless tools, they are Dewalts consumer tools. I have literally bought a B and D and a Dewalt of the same style and put the guts from the Dewalt into the B and D shell just to prove it. GREAT BUY!*


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the link ,* "03"* 
Further checking indicates the motor is 2/3 H.P..
http://www.menards.com/main/store/20090519001/items/media/Hardware/GREAT030/Prod_Tech_Spec/240-0064.pdf


----------



## 03roadking

You're welcome, "Dusty"


----------



## wormil

"538/746 = .70"

Don't forgot efficiency…
HP = (Amps x Volts x Efficiency) / 746.

4.8×120 x .85 / 746 = .66 HP


----------



## RonInOhio

@Rick. Yep, lol. I realized that after the fact, didn't know the efficiency. Thanks.


----------



## 303Woodwork

Mmm. *Master Force* is not a new I've come across before will this type of power tool. Usually names like Delta and Jet pop up. 
Having said that, it's always good to stumble upon new drill press reviews before making that all important decision as to which machine to invest in.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TomB19

Can someone tell me if this drill press would drill through 3/4" plywood with a 4" hole saw?

My current 12" DP cannot do this. The tiny belt skids and smokes. I'm looking for something much higher quality and it has to be a benchtop.


----------



## TheDane

Yes … it can handle a lot more than that.


----------



## TomB19

Thanks!


----------



## TomB19

I picked up this DP a few days ago and am pretty happy with it, so far. Power is good. Features are excellent. I like the side roller support and I find the fence useful, too.

... but my speed ranges from 860 to 2820 unloaded. In fact, it will bounce from 860~880 when spinning at slowest speed. Is that normal?

The DP seems to function perfectly, otherwise.


----------



## McDade

Just a note for anyone looking for reviews on this product the current product is not the same as what is reviewed here. I had been looking for a decent drill press in the 3/4hp range with a 5/8" chuck that wouldn't break the bank after looking at a number of reviews I finally decided to get this particular unit, my Menards didn't have one on display but I did notice on the box the table looked a little different (hey changes are to be expected over time). I went ahead and picked one up and started assembly last night and I can say the table and base are not the same as the older units - the new table *does not have* the roller support extension, it does allow left to right tilt (with a wrench - not quick or easy), it *does not have* a fence (ok), in fact the table it self is now a very standard flat top table with the typical X relief openings though it is not square (to say it still has the bowed out sides rather then a flat side surface like some tables) and does not have a way to remove it quickly. The base for this table has also been simplified and lightened (there is no longer the stepped out feet). Aside from that the motor on mine states it is 3/4hp 4.6amp and the handles have changed to a more traditional style which I do like.


----------



## McDade




----------

